# Ipad version 2



## jf6309 (28 Juillet 2010)

Juste vous dire que je viens d'appeler Rogers (canada) pour des infos sur la sortie de iphone 4 et que la personne s'est trompé et pensait que je parlais du nouveau ipad.

Donc ils n'ont pas de date, mais ils ont recu la formation sur le nouveau ipad qui sera dispo en 2010.

J'ai bien fait d'attendre ;-)


----------



## gamani25 (29 Juillet 2010)

Un Ipad version 2 la même année que le 1ier Ipad ?

La mise à jour de Novembre de l'ipad 1 n'a même pas encore eu lieu que l'on parlerait déjà d'un Ipad v 2 ?

J'ai un peu de mal à y croire.


----------



## LeTraKeuR (29 Juillet 2010)

Et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier alu
Perso, iPad revisé en capacité, ect peut être mais je ne pense pas à un nouveau....


----------



## gamani25 (29 Juillet 2010)

Un nouveau la même année cela serait étonnant.

Peut être que de petites évolutions seront apportées à l'approche des fêtes de fin d'année mais de là à en sortir un nouveau.


----------

